# Cost to build in Kerry?



## mel o (12 Oct 2014)

My uncle has just told me he'd give me a site to build in. Assuming we get planning (huge assumption, Kerry CoCo are very reluctant to allow one off houses in rural locations let alone to someone who will have it as a second home) has anyone any ballpark figure of how much it would be to build a c2000sq ft house? We have 250k but this would have to include everything - whatever gift tax we'd have to pay to get the site, architect fees, site work, septic tank, landscaping, electiricty and water connections etc. We'd paint it ourselves and buy all furniture and flooring etc on adverts and done deal, get an ex display kitchen etc to reduce costs at that stage. I just wonder if we're dreaming to think we'll build for that money?


----------



## Branz (12 Oct 2014)

http://www.scsi.ie has lots on costs.
Whats the reason for 2nd home?
Have u done math on opportunity cost of such an investment?


----------



## mel o (12 Oct 2014)

This will be a holiday home for us. My parents already have a home here it's where my mother was reared and we spent our childhood here. I want the same for my kids now.


----------



## colorc (14 Oct 2014)

Take a look at selfbuildrates.ie, you will be able to use their build cost calculator to calculate how much your house will cost to build


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2014)

mel o said:


> has anyone any ballpark figure of how much it would be to build a c2000sq ft house?
> 
> We have 250k but this would have to include everything - whatever gift tax we'd have to pay to get the site, architect fees, site work, septic tank, landscaping, electiricty and water connections etc.


 
A brother of mine built a largish house, detached for around 200K about 5 years ago. 4 bed. That's everything, including the co. co. but no architect fees though, designed it himself, top of the range kitchen and 3 bathrooms. Dormer. Flat site. No landscaping as such, yes he planted an awful lot of trees/hedging. And to cap it all had to bribe the ESB guy in cash for the connection (to get the sale), something to this day he is annoyed at. Not sure if it was septic tank or mains.  Price includes painting and flooring.


----------



## Bronte (15 Oct 2014)

mel o said:


> This will be a holiday home for us. My parents already have a home here it's where my mother was reared and we spent our childhood here. I want the same for my kids now.


 
How often will you use it?  Is it justified?


----------



## mel o (15 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Loads of reading material on that self-build site.

@Bronte. Our proposed site is hilly so I hope that won't throw up problems. We'd be very happy with flat pack kitchens, standard bathrooms, laminate floors in bedrooms etc. We'd hope for 4 not-huge bedrooms, a kitchen-diner, utility, sitting room, 2 and 1/2 bathrooms and maybe a sunroom on the side if budget stretches to it. 

We already spend a lot of time there in my parents tiny cottage but we have to take turns with family.  Without disclosing personal information, we both have lots of holidays  so would use it a lot- at least 6 weeks of the summer, Easter, half terms, Christmas, b/hol weekends. I'd hope it would be home from home.


----------



## Macbookair (15 Oct 2014)

I have friends going through whole planning permission process in Valentia Island. Not easy to get PP. The fact that your mum was raised there will really help.


----------



## mel o (15 Oct 2014)

I'm presuming it'll be hard to get PP, macbookair. It's far from guaranteed even though my mam is from there and this is on family land. There's a provision in the county development plan for a 'favoured niece/nephew' to get PP on family land but our engineer said he'd never known anyone to get PP using this clause.


----------

